# تكفوووون ضروري:: طلب بحث معلومات عن الاهتزازات الميكانيكية؟؟



## بومنذر20 (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عضو جديد في المنتدى وطالب منكم خدمة
ابي اسوي بحث للكلية عن الاهتزازات الميكانيكية
1- تعريف الاهتزازات الميكانيكية
2-اجهزة وادوات قياس الاهتزازات الميكانيكة
:61:ابيه ضروري وبأسرع وقت
تكفون الي عنده معلومات او اي شي عن الموضوع لايبخل علينا 
انا في الانتظار...........................


----------



## بااي (28 مارس 2010)

مافي امل يسعدونك 

بو طلق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 مارس 2010)

بومنذر20 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا عضو جديد في المنتدى وطالب منكم خدمة
> ابي اسوي بحث للكلية عن الاهتزازات الميكانيكية
> 1- تعريف الاهتزازات الميكانيكية
> ...


 

هذا الموضوع باللغة العربية .. وجدته في موسوعة ويكيبيديا 
عسى ان ينفعك .
*الاهتزازات الميكانيكية*
الاهتزازات (Vibration): عبارة عن التذبذبات الميكانيكية حول نقطة توازن. وهذه التذبذبات قد تكون دورية كحركة البندول أو تكون عشوائية، مثل اهتزاز الإطارات في طريق وعر. الاهتزازات أحيانا تكون "مرغوبا فيها". وعلى سبيل المثال حركة الشوكة الرنانة، ومكبر الصوت الذي يضاعف اهتزازات الصوت والاهتزازات اللازمة لتصحيح أداء الأجهزة المختلفة. وفي أكثر الأحيان تكون الاهتزازات غير مرغوب فيها، فقد تكون إهدارا للطاقة ومسببة للضوضاء. على سبيل المثال، الذبذبات الصادرة عن المحركات، والمولدات الكهربائية، أو أي أداة ميكانيكية غالبا ما تكون غير مرغوبا بها. وكذلك الاهتزازات الناجمة عن الاختلال في حركة الأجزاء الدورانية، وحتى الاحتكاك، وأثناء تشابك أسنان التروس، وما إلى ذلك. التصاميم الاحترافية تأخذ في الاعتبار تقليل الاهتزازات قدر المستطاع. ومن الضروري القول بأن هنالك ارتباطا وثيقا بين دراسة الصوت ودراسة الاهتزازات. فالصوت عبارة عن "موجات ضغط" يتم إنشاؤها بواسطة أجسام اهتزازية (مثل الحبال الصوتية)، وأيضا يمكن لهذه الموجات هز أجسام كطبلة الأذن. وبالتالي، غالبا ما يكون حل مشاكل الضجيج مرتبطا بمحاولة التقليل من الاهتزازات المسببة له.
*أنواع الاهتزاز*
الاهتزاز الحر:يحدث عندماينطلق النظام الميكانيكي بسبب حركةأولية، ثم سمحت له الذبذبة بحرية. ومن الأمثلة على هذاالنوع من الاهتزازعندمايتم سحب الطفل على أرجوحة ومن ثم السماح له بالذهاب، أو ضرب شوكة رنانة والسماح لها بالرنين. عندها سوف يهتز النظام الميكانيكي في واحد أو أكثر من "الترددات الطبيعية" ومن ثم يعود إلى الصفر. الاهتزاز القسري: هو عندما تؤثر قوة متناوبة أو حركة على نظام ميكانيكي. الأمثلة على هذا النوع من الاهتزاز تشمل اهتزاز غسالة الملابس بسبب فقدان التوازن، والاهتزاز في وسائل النقل (الذي يسببه محرك الشاحنة، والنوابض، والطرق، الخ)، أو اهتزاز المبنى أثناء وقوع زلزال. في الاهتزاز القسري: ترددالاهتزاز هو ترددالقوةأوالحركةالمؤثرة، مع ترتيب المقدارالذي يعتمدعلى النظام الميكانيكي الفعلي.

*اختبارات الاهتزازات الميكانيكية*
اختبار الاهتزازات الميكانيكية يتم من خلال ادخال قوى على هيكل ما، وعادة ما يكون عن طريق استخدام مسببات الهزات مثل الشوكة الرنانة، وذلك بأن نقوم بالتناوب بالصاق الجهاز الذي نريد اجراء الاختبار عليه بطاولة الرنانة نفسها. نستخدم الرنانة الالكتروهيدروليكية لنقلل قوى التردد نسبيا، بينما نستخدم الرنانة الالكتروديناميكية لتزويد قوى التردد. وعادة ما تقوم نقطة أو اكثر بالحفاظ على مستوى الاهتزازات التي وصلت اليه، وهناك نقاط اختبار تصل إلى اعى مستوى اهتزازات وتسمى (resonance)، وأخرى تكون فيها أقل مستوى اهتزازات وتسمى (anti-resonance).
هناك نوعين نموذجيين من اختبارات الاهتزازات الميكانيكية وهي الاختبار العشوائي والاختبار المنتظم (sine). 1-المنتظم (sine) : يكون في الوقت الواحد تردد واحد، في هذا الاختبار ننظر إلى ردة فعل هيكل الجهاز الموضوع تحت الاختبار. 2-العشوائي : يكون في الوقت الواحد اكثر من تردد وهذا الموجود في الواقع. معظم اختبارات الاهتزازات الميكانيكية تنحصر في اختبار الجهاز في محور واحد فقط في الوقت الواحد رغم أنه في الواقع الاهتزازات تحدث في محاور مختلفة في الوقت الواحد.
*تحليل الإهتزاز*
يمكن فهم تحليل الإهتزازات من خلال دراسة نموذج بسيط للزنبرك. في الواقع حتى الأشكال المعقدة كالسيارات يمكن تمثيلها بالزنبرك البسيط. الزنبرك هو مثال للحركة التوافقية البسيطة. وباستخدام الرياضيات يمكن وصفها ودراستها مقارنة بنماذج أخرى للحركة التوافقية البسيطة. ملاحظة : في هذه المقالة لن يتم تضمين الاشتقاقات الرياضية خطوة بخطوة، ولكن سوف نركز على المعادلات والمفاهيم الرئيسية في تحليل الاهتزاز. يرجى الرجوع إلى المراجع في نهاية المقال لتفاصيل الإشتقاق. الإهتزاز الحر دون تثبيط:
لبدء الدراسة في الزنبرك البسيط سنفترض عدم وجود مثبط ونهمله، وأنه لا يوجد أي قوة خارجية تطبق على الكتلة (أي اهتزاز حر). القوة المطبقة على الكتلة تتناسب مع مقدار استطالة الزنبرك “x” (سنفترض أن الزنبرك تحت الضغط بسبب الكتلة عليه). ثابت التناسب k هو معامل الصلابة للزنبرك. Fs = - k*x
والقوة التي تولدها الكتلة تتناسب مع تسارع الكتلة كما هو موضح في قانون نيوتن الثاني:
وبجمع القوى على الكتلة نتوصل للمعادلة التفاضلية التالية:
لو افترضنا أن نبدأ في هذا النظام ليهتز عن طريق سحب الزنبرك مسافة A ثم تركه يذهب، فإن الحل للمعادلة السابقة والتي تصف حركة الزنبرك هو:

*الاهتزازات الميكاميكه مع التخميد*

الآن سوف نضيف "لزوجة" المثبط للنموذج والنواتج القوة التي تتناسب مع سرعةالشامل. والتخميد يسمى لزج لأنها نماذج من آثار كائن ضمن السوائل. وثابت التناسب c يسمى معامل التخميد، ووحداته من القوة والسرعة(lbf s/ in or N s/m)..
عن طريق جمع القوات على الشامل نحصل على المعادلة التفاضلية العادية التالية :
الحل لهذه المعادلة تعتمد على كمية التخميد. إذا التخميد كان صغير بما يكفي النظام سوف يبقى يهتز، ولكن في نهاية المطاف، مع مرور الوقت، سوف تتوقف الاهتزازات. هذه الحالة تسمى underdamping—هذه الحالة هي الأكثر أهمية في تحليل الاهتزاز. إذا قمنا بزيادة التخميد فقط إلى النقطة التي لم يعد النظام يهتز وصلنا إلى نقطة حرجة من التخميد (إذا كان التخميد زادسابقاً للنقطه الحرجة للتخميد فان النظام يسمى overdamped). القيمة التخميد الثابته تحتاج معامل للوصول لتخميد حاسما في الشامل المثبط والنموذج هو :
لتوصيف قيمة التخميد في نظام النسبة يدعى نسبة التخميد (المعروف أيضا باسم عامل التخميد و٪ الحرجة للتخميد)المستخدمه. هذه النسبة للتخميد هي مجرد نسبة التخميد الفعلية على قيمة التخميد المطلوب الوصول اليها. صيغة نسبة التخميد (ζ) من كتلة المثبط النموذج هو


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 مارس 2010)

وهذا رابط من موقع الدكتور عسيري 

http://www.asiri.net/


http://www.asiri.net/forum/show.php?main=1&id=43

وهذه روابط كتب ومحاضرات عن الإهتزازات بصيغة pdf

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=t&hl=ar&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLJ_arSA341SA341&q=mechanical+vibrations+pdf


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور محمد على الروابط


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 أبريل 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا دكتور محمد على الروابط


 
العفو مهندس بشار 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------

